# Porter Cable drywall sander



## lubedude (May 2, 2011)

I purchased this sander to do a small job because it looked like a good thing. 15 minutes into sander the motor burned out.
Now, when I apply mud, I do it in 4 to 5 coats because I don't like sanding. So the burned out motor is not because of excessive force.
Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

lubedude said:


> I purchased this sander to do a small job because it looked like a good thing. 15 minutes into sander the motor burned out.
> Now, when I apply mud, I do it in 4 to 5 coats because I don't like sanding. So the burned out motor is not because of excessive force.
> Has anyone else had this problem?


You could return it where you bought it from , or is it a el cheapo off ebay


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

if you bought the PC sander, it comes with a 1 year warranty, take it to a repair center and they will take care of you. Mine broke but like 6 months after, not as quick as yours. Maybe you did something wrong.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

lubedude said:


> I purchased this sander to do a small job because it looked like a good thing. 15 minutes into sander the motor burned out.
> Now, when I apply mud, I do it in 4 to 5 coats because I don't like sanding. So the burned out motor is not because of excessive force.
> Has anyone else had this problem?


Never had a problem with the PC sander, I would definitely return it if u can, this is the first time I have heard of that kind of problem


----------

